# webmin erweitern



## JohnDoe (27. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seid langem langem endlich wieder mal mit Linux angefangen. ich habe mit auf einer Virtual Machine ein Debian installiert.
Es läuft langsam.
Zum Verwalten nutze ich momentan Webmin, da das doch relativ bequem ist.
Zum Test und weil ich es später auf einem älteren PC einsetzen möchte habe ich mal den Teamspeak 2 installiert. TS lässt sich ja via Webinterface verwalten.
Also muss ich jedesmal den Link manuell eintragen, wenn ich etwas an TS ändern möchte.
Da ich wahrscheinlich noch andere Programme, welche sich via Http verwalten lassen, auf die Machine bringen möchte, interessiert es mich, ob ich die ganzen Links nicht vielleicht in Webmin integrieren kann.
Eine eigene Kategorie konnte ich schon anlegen. In dieser sollen dann Verknüpfungen erscheinen, welche die Oberfläche öffnen.
Ist das möglich?
Danke im voraus...


----------

